# Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht



## Morytox (7. August 2010)

*Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Hi Leuz, 
habe nun seit kurzem SC2 und kann mich nicht allzusehr für die Kampange (über die hier so viel gereded wird) begeistern. Bin dann doch eher der MP Typ der auch gerne im Team spielt. Nun bin ich auf der suche nach Leuten mit denen ich zusammen 2on2 Spielen kann oder vllt sogar ein Team für 3on3 oder 4on4 ... Selber bin ich noch in der Starterliga habe mich auf P aber schon recht gut eingeschossen. Würde mich dann auch gern im Team steigern. Schreibt doch einfach hier rein oder lasst via PN von euch hören ... vllt kann man hier auch einige vs spiele Organisieren 
VG


----------



## 1337pwn (9. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Wäre dabei.

Robby
980

Einfach mal anschreiben^^.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Nazgul
#209

Immer gerne, ich spiele Protoss. zerg sind am meisten willkommen


----------



## Betschi (11. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Betschi
147


----------



## Morytox (12. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

meine währ auch hilfreich ^^

morytox
738


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Wenn du mit einem von uns zocken möchtest, adde ihn doch, ich biete mich an, ich suche nämlich ansonsten keinen/keine.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

DerSitzRiese
417

bin aber nen Noob


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Warum added ihr MICH eig. alle und nicht der Threadersteller? (Der sucht doch jmd.)

Ich hzabe nix dagegen, aber merkwürdig ist das schon o_O


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Necrobutcher
#556

suche für alles 

spiele Zerg only


----------



## D3NNi5 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

2on2 ist irgendwie schwer, das kann man nicht einfach so zocken


----------



## Deimos (1. September 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Hi!

Spiele schon seit Wochen begeistert - wenn auch nicht allzu erfolgreich  - SC2.
Für ein Spielchen wär ich also immer zu haben:

Umpapau
#620
(praktisch nur Zerg)

Übrigens veranstalten wir eine LAN am kommenden Wochenende. Wer Interesse hat, beim einen oder anderen Spiel teilzunehmen, kann mich gerne hinzufügen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## housegezeichnet (5. September 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Hey,

ich spiel auch SC2. Hauptsächlich Zerg. Bin bei 2v2 und 3v3 in der Platinum Liga.
Wer bock hat kann mich auch adden. Suche auch Leute für Teamgames.

Tobi
#281


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (23. September 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Mitspieler für 2on2 oder mehr gesucht*

Mahlzeit 

bei 1vs1 und 2vs2 bin ich in der platine-, bei 3vs3 und 4vs4 in der diamondleague vertreten!

meistens Spiele ich Protoss - habe schon gut 550 Ranglistenspiele bestritten, alle mal mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich 

*OBIHoernchen*
#*787*

Schreibt mich einfach mal an, wenn ihr lust auf ein paar Multiplayerpartien habt 

MfG


----------

